# Was brauche ich zum Testen ?



## AvS (27. August 2002)

Ich möchte bevor ich ein Board eröffne es erstmal auf meinem eigenen PC testen. Ich habe mir dazu das PHPBB ausgesucht. Ob es jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, ist nicht die Frage. 

Daher will ich wissen, was ich dazu downloaden muss, wie ich es zu integrieren habe und was alles dabei zu beachten ist! Es wäre sehr hilfreich mir ein Tutorial zu nennen in denen die Installation eines Apache-Servers, mySQL und PHP beschrieben ist. 



Danke & Gruss
AvS


----------



## Dunsti (27. August 2002)

warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht  

es gibt Programme (z.B. PHPTriad oder FoxServ, aber auch noch andere), die Dir eine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung mit Apache, PHP, MySQL, usw. einrichten, und das ohne den geringsten Aufwand. 

Hab ich grade gestern abend gemacht mit Foxserv ( http://www.foxserv.org ) und mit kleineren Schwierigkeiten hatte ich nach etwa einer Stunde alles richtig eingerichtet.

Bei Foxserv gibt es ein Supportforum, wo ma recht schnell sein Problem wiederfindet, weil es etliche vorher auch schon hatten  Is bei anderen sicher auch so, aber ich hab's halt mit Foxserv gemacht.


Dunsti


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. August 2002)

http://apachefriends.alendo.org/
was will man mehr? =)


----------



## AvS (27. August 2002)

Danke an euch aber weil ich schonmal was von FoxServ gehört habe werde ich das mal ausprobieren


----------

